# Portugal laurel (Prunus lusitanica)



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm removing 5 Portugal laurels in the next few weeks as part of cleaning up the property I inherited over a year ago. The largest has a trunk width of 6", the others look to be about 4". The wood of these trees has a grain which looks almost identical to cherry, but its color is a more uniform, slightly deeper red, and it is harder and denser than cherry. If you're in the west Los Angeles area and are interested, e-mail me (ke6wnh at verizon dot net).


----------

